# Hunting The Hezbollah



## Crusader74 (Jun 20, 2007)

Saw these Vids on another site..Interesting.
I also see nothing has really changed since I was in Lebanon.

Its also quite disturbing to know that the Hez are acquiring US  Weapons from Iraq.  


[youtube]cBZczJw3u6w[/youtube]
[youtube]3jtsJgFePB8[/youtube]

[youtube]1KvQHMiUyCM&e[/youtube]


----------

